# sexing baby rabbit



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

these are about 5-6 week old need help sexing them.
no1








no2








no3

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

zoeeoo said:


> these are about 5-6 week old need help sexing them.
> no1
> 
> 
> ...


no1buck no2 doe no3 doe


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i'd agree but aso the way you old their bits back can affect the look of the genitals.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

:nono::nono:


Lopside said:


> i'd agree but aso the way you old their bits back can affect the look of the genitals.


..................................

:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, at this age depending how much pressure you put on either side of the opening you can alter the appearance. If you apply too much pressure openings get stretched and it can look different. Not going into too much gross description. You're entitled to your opinion tho


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree as well and especially to the statement about how to hold the bits...
Just had it with my own litter that a buck after 8 weeks of being certain in that turned out to be a doe... Still it took three additional people at the vet to be certain about her sex.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

All 3 does, although I may change my mind with a better picture of number 1.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Neelam said:


> I agree as well and especially to the statement about how to hold the bits...
> Just had it with my own litter that a buck after 8 weeks of being certain in that turned out to be a doe... Still it took three additional people at the vet to be certain about her sex.


snap, i had a buck the same, but we don't talk about it much as he gets embarrassed


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

3 does im sure


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

bottom two are deffinatly does, top one looks like a doe but I *suspect* it is actually a buck with a split penis (which will make it virtually impossible to sex until about 6 months when the testicles descend) but just something in the shape of it that looks *off* to me (and ive had a fair bit of experience with split penis--- what on earth is the plural of penis)


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

beckimoorcroft said:


> bottom two are deffinatly does, top one looks like a doe but I *suspect* it is actually a buck with a split penis (which will make it virtually impossible to sex until about 6 months when the testicles descend) but just something in the shape of it that looks *off* to me (and ive had a fair bit of experience with split penis--- what on earth is the plural of penis)


Never mind the spelling.....what's more disturbing is you fair amount of experience! :shocked:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

beckimoorcroft said:


> bottom two are deffinatly does, top one looks like a doe but I *suspect* it is actually a buck with a split penis (which will make it virtually impossible to sex until about 6 months when the testicles descend) but just something in the shape of it that looks *off* to me (and ive had a fair bit of experience with split penis--- what on earth is the plural of penis)


That was my train of thought too but would need to see a better picture really..

As for your last bit = plural penises or penes


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> That was my train of thought too but would need to see a better picture really..
> 
> As for your last bit = plural penises or penes


cos you are experienced in many penises at one time??? double eek :shocked:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thought it was peni


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> i thought it was peni


don't argue with her, she's had lot's of experience!


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Yes, at this age depending how much pressure you put on either side of the opening you can alter the appearance. If you apply too much pressure openings get stretched and it can look different. Not going into too much gross description. You're entitled to your opinion tho


:Yawn:............................................................


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

bordie said:


> :Yawn:............................................................


-hands Bordie a handkerchief so they can politely cover their yawning mouth- :aureola:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

zoeeoo said:


> these are about 5-6 week old need help sexing them.
> no1
> 
> 
> ...


boy,girl,girl


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

lol its just as well I know you guys, I had a mini lop line that threw a lot of them and recently have experience with a satin line the same, sadly most people cant spot them till 6 months, but i'd 2nd better pictures just part gently and don't apply any pressure to distort the shape,

what you're looking for is the slit, if it goes right down and joins the (for lack of a better word the ring around the anus) its a doe, if there is a gap between the slit and the ring then its a buck... that's more reliable than talking about circles and slits and that totally depends how much pressure you put on... but the best bet if to visit a breeder near you and ask them to show you how.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

beckimoorcroft said:


> lol its just as well I know you guys, I had a mini lop line that threw a lot of them and recently have experience with a satin line the same, sadly most people cant spot them till 6 months, but i'd 2nd better pictures just part gently and don't apply any pressure to distort the shape,
> 
> what you're looking for is the slit, if it goes right down and joins the (for lack of a better word the ring around the anus) its a doe, if there is a gap between the slit and the ring then its a buck... that's more reliable than talking about circles and slits and that totally depends how much pressure you put on... but the best bet if to visit a breeder near you and ask them to show you how.


For me, once I saw one split penis it was easy to notice in future  Hermaphrodite's are an interesting bunch to sex tho :lol:

Only animal people can sit and talk about poo, penises, and wee with such cander hahaha


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am far from an expert, I can't hand on heart say number 1 has a tube. The other two I would say are does.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

from about 8 weeks onwards I can spot them but they are pretty much impossible at under 4 weeks, however at below a week they are obviously bucks if you use the shape method


----------

